# Web Development From Scratch



## rahul_c (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a 1st year _engineering student (CS)_ and I want to make my own professional website. Being a complete newbie I have no idea or prerequisite knowledge about HTML, CSS, JAVA, etc. Can anyone guide me from where to begin? Following are the queries that concerns me -

1) _HTML, HTML5, CSS, JAVA, flash, PHP, .net and more_. Which is the most fundamental of these?

2) Do I need any _paid_ software?

3) How much does it generally _costs_ to get a web hosting service and domain for a year?

4) How much time will it take to learn level of programming good enough to _build_ a interactive site with flash animations and java scripts?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> I am a 1st year _engineering student (CS)_ and I want to make my own professional website. Being a complete newbie I have no idea or prerequisite knowledge about HTML, CSS, JAVA, etc. Can anyone guide me from where to begin? Following are the queries that concerns me -
> 
> 1) _HTML, HTML5, CSS, JAVA, flash, PHP, .net and more_. Which is the most fundamental of these?



First Learn HTML, CSS, Javascript (in that same order). After that you may learn HTML5 for creating more good looking website 

Then learn PHP / ASP.NET / JSP (You need to know Java). These 3 are server side scripting / programming language. Among these server side scripts PHP is open source. 

You may learn Flash if you want to make flash based websites, but things are outdated now....instead use HTML5.



> 2) Do I need any _paid_ software?



Adobe Flash if you want to learn Flash.

Microsoft Visual Studio if you want to learn ASP.NET



> 3) How much does it generally _costs_ to get a web hosting service and domain for a year?



.com domain : 500/year
hosting depends upon reliability and all. Still on avg. say 1000/year. (For personal not so reliable hosting) 2000/year (for professional reliable hosting)



> 4) How much time will it take to learn level of programming good enough to _build_ a interactive site with flash animations and java scripts?



Depends upon you.

Still take a month if you go slow...(avg.) maybe.


----------



## rahul_c (Nov 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> First Learn HTML, CSS, Javascript (in that same order). After that you may learn HTML5 for creating more good looking website
> 
> Then learn PHP / ASP.NET / JSP (You need to know Java). These 3 are server side scripting / programming language. Among these server side scripts PHP is open source.
> 
> ...



Just a month, but since I have to attend 7 hr lectures daily except on weekend's (sat & sun). I will be able to give _0 hr_ during mon-fri  and only _2 hr_ on sat & sun. So I guess it will take at least 1 semester plus the summer break. 

With HTML5 we don't need to learn flash separately! I am loving HTML5 already, Steve Jobs was right about it. 

1500 a year is a lot, I checked out godaddy.com is it reliable they have good plans and seems justifiably priced.

What about the _books_ & I want to _earn_ from my site, what are the ways to do that? How much do websites generally earn from ads?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> With HTML5 we don't need to learn flash separately! I am loving HTML5 already, Steve Jobs was right about it.



That's right. Learn HTML5, Flash is outdated now.



> 1500 a year is a lot, I checked out godaddy.com is it reliable they have good plans and seems justifiably priced.



Buy domain and hosting from different service provider to aviod hassle while transferring the hosting later. Godaddy is reliable but overpriced.

Get domain from...
1. Register .IN and .Co.In Domains at Indian Domain Name Registrar - Mitsu.in- Accredited .IN Domain Registrar - India
2. Cheap Domain Names Registration, Domain Transfer, SSL Certificates, Free DNS, Privacy Protection &bull; Namecheap.com

Get Hosting From...
1. Linux Hosting in india, VPS Hosting India, Dedicated Server in India



> What about the _books_ & I want to _earn_ from my site, what are the ways to do that? How much do websites generally earn from ads?



Forget books...For HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP W3Schools Online Web Tutorials rocks.

Regarding ad's it depends upon many things. First learn the things and then focus on earnings...


----------



## donnawhite (Nov 15, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> How much do websites generally earn from ads?



It depends upon the traffic a website gets in an interval of time.
Also it is not possible to get huge income in first 3-4 months , you have to wait and work on it.


----------



## rahul_c (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I will get start working ASAP. Still haven't got the "idea", hoping to get it by the time I learn creating a site.


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Jan 15, 2013)

visit W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

you can learn everthing about basics of web development here


----------

